# 3G Kindle Keyboard Won't Turn On



## xyzVisitor (Dec 14, 2012)

I've had a kindle keyboard 3g for about a year. When I tried to turn it on yesterday, the green light just blinked and the kindle wouldn't start. I charged it all night and it still won't turn on. I googled about this problem and people suggested that I hold the power for 30 seconds for it to reset. I tried this, but it still won't start.

Any other ideas? Oddly, if I hookup the usb cable and connect my kindle to my computer, it does mount as a usb drive. Is there any troubleshooting file that I could put on the kindle or any way to reset it via the usb port?

Thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When you plug it in to charge, does the light come on?  If not, try a different cable.  Actually, you might try a different cable regardless.  And/or plug it into a different outlet.  'Cause what you describe really sounds like the battery is flat.  If nothing externally works, it might mean there's something wrong with the circuit internally.

Best suggestion is to contact Amazon.  If it's still within the warranty period they'll replace it.  Even if it's outside of it they may do something for you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Like Ann said, try a different outlet and cable; let it charge overnight. I've had this happen when the K was really dead. A full charge brings it back to life, but you will probably have to press the power button. But wait until it's charged overnight. If it doesn't, like Ann says, call Amazon. Amazon US customers inside the US: 1-866-321-8851, outside the US: 1-206-266-0927. Other customers, see here.

Betsy


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

I'd try the restart again, being very careful with how you do it.

Hold the power switch to the right for at least 40 seconds, *ignoring anything that happens* in that time. Even if the screen flashes or the power light flashes, ignore it and keep holding.

When your finger hurts  let go of the power switch and *wait*. In another 10-20 seconds, things should start happening and you will hopefully see the "boy under the tree" startup screen.

It's easy to let the switch go too soon, especially if you see things happening - this won't restart the Kindle.


----------

